

Is the fifth commentor representative... hmmm - samh
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/10/26/the-economy-will-recover-in-2011/#comments

======
ovi256
I certainly hope not.

I do, however, love the 6th and 7th. The exchange between Peter and Phillip is
very insightful. Huge optimism still reigns at Google, and they still want to
do great things. This is encouraging.

~~~
alttab
_"So we need approximately 15,000 Googles, hiring exclusively within the U.S.,
to clear out the currently unemployed and make room for the Americans who
graduate high school and college in 2010."_

This should frighten us (or invite us to move to Denmark). I wonder if this
will mean that most Americans will become underpaid part-time contractors for
larger foreign corporations.

Edit: Learning HN markup.

